# My Asus X53S won't start



## pa3lon (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm having a problem with my Asus X53S, after pressing the power button the screen stays black. The laptop is just on month old and I haven't had any problems with it. I think it's because of an update by BIOS last time i was on the laptop, the update started without me knowing and slowed the computer. 
Now when I start my laptop there commes a repeatedly sound from the cd drive. I have tryed to conect the laptop to another screen and removed to hard drive but the screen stays black.

Anyone with any idea how I can fix this?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:

-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

If still have issues contact the manufacturer for warranty repairs


----------

